
What Do [the Wall Street Occupiers] Want? - ph0rque
http://xal.li/eri/?p=685
======
hugh3
If you go down and ask them, you'll no doubt get a different answer from each
of them, varying in level of coherency.

But of course, opinions on how the country should be run are like assholes.
Everyone's got one, and I really don't want to hear about yours.

------
hatif
Obviously there's no reason for anyone to gripe, since the status quo is
serving us all so well.

------
suivix
They want to block traffic it seems, which is the opposite of helping the
economy. While they block traffic, I am working from home for a _corporation_
, helping to create products that will directly improve people's lives.

